# Neuer Rechner fällig - Ist die Hardware geeignet?

## rogge

Hallo zusammen,

da mein Rechner inzwischen gut 10 Jahre alt ist (ein AMD Xp 2000+ mit 1GB RAM und einer GeForce4 Ti 4200) und Schnelligkeit inzwischen nicht mehr seine Stärke ist,

wird es Zeit für Ersatz. Ich folgenden Rechner im Blick:

 *Quote:*   

> Intel Xeon Quad 2830 MHz
> 
> 8GB RAM (DDR2 667MHz)
> 
> Nvidia Quadro FX 3700 (512MB)
> ...

 

Meine Fragen:

Bekomme ich auch die volle Leistung der 4 Kerne?

Sind 64Bit problemlos möglich (na gut, es ist inzwischen 2013  :Wink:  )?

Gibt es eine KryptoCard-Empfehlung?

Danke für Tipps und Hinweise! rogge

PS: Der "neue" Rechner ist bereits so montiert.

----------

## Christian99

Wofür soll die Hardware denn geeignet sein? Ob die Hardware geeignet ist, kommt sehr auf das Anwendungsgebiet an.

Der Rechner den du da vorstellst sieht auf den ersten Blick nach irgendwas Professionellen aus. Intel Xeon sind typischerweise Serverprozessoren und Nvidia Quadro Grafikkarten sind auch für professionellen Einsatz (CAD...) gedacht.

Was genau meinst du mit "volle Leistung der 4 Kerne"? In der Regel untestützt Linux mehrere Kerne, der Rest hängt auch vom verwendeten Programm ab.

Was mich auf den ersten Blick ein bisschen stutzig macht ist der Arbeitsspeicher: DDR2 mit 667MHz klingt ein bisschen langsam für den (vermeintlichen) Zweck dieses Rechners.

Ach ja, wegen der Grafikkarte müsstest du mal nach der Treiberunterstützung unter Linux schlau machen. Ich weiß nicht, ob nouveau Quadro karten unterstützt. Der nvidiaTreiber wahrschinlich schon, aber schau vorsichtshalber mal nach.

----------

## rogge

Stimmt, den Verwendungszweck hätte ich mal noch mit aufführen sollen :/

Er soll für eine Mischung aus Desktop- und Arbeitsrechner (Audiobearbeitung, Programmierung, Web- und Datenbankserver) dienen.

Und ja, es ist eine "alte" Workstaion. Ich erhoffe mir von der "leichten" Überdimensionierugn wieder eine Weile Ruhe vor einer Erneuerung,

sprich: Genug Leistungspuffer für den Großteil an Programmen und Nutzungswünschen für die kommenden Jahre.

Und Nvidia unterstützt die GraKa.

Danke dir.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *rogge wrote:*   

> Gibt es eine KryptoCard-Empfehlung?

 

Was soll man dazu in diesen Tagen noch sagen?

Ich würde es vorerst mit Softwarekrypto probieren und erstmal abwarten. Die tut nicht weh und hardwaretechnisch nachschießen kann man später bei Bedarf immer noch.

----------

## Christian99

Persönlich würde ich bei einem arbeitsplatz rechner noch auf energiespar modi achten. Ich hab einen Core2 Quad der sich nur von 2,4GHz auf 2GHz runtertaktet und da ist die Stromeinsparung kaum zu merken. Ich weiß net wie das bei Xeons ist, müsstest du mal genau nachschaun, wenn du dich dafür interessierst.

----------

